# Safest Bets during Hurricane season



## chellej (Jun 25, 2006)

Our Sunday paper had an interesting article today on which islands you would least likely to  be hit by a hurricane.  They are:

Aruba (last Major Hurricane 1877)
Bonaire (last Major Hurricane 1877)
Curacao(last Major Hurricane 1877)
Trinidad/Tobago (last Major Hurricane 1963
Margarita Island, Venezuela (last Major Hurricane  - none recorded)


So for those who are wary of going to the Carribean in the summer or of buying in the islands  - these may be where to go.


----------



## Cat (Jul 3, 2006)

When we went to Margarita Island, a hurricane would have been a _wish come true_ compared to the coup attempt we survived!


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jul 3, 2006)

Aruba has had some storms caused by close near misses the last couple of years....and took a near hit from Hurricane Lenny (I think that was the name) in 1999. The island floods very easily but it sure does a lot better statistically than other islands.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jul 3, 2006)

chellej said:
			
		

> Our Sunday paper had an interesting article today on which islands you would least likely to  be hit by a hurricane.  They are:
> 
> Aruba (last Major Hurricane 1877)
> Bonaire (last Major Hurricane 1877)
> ...



I suspect Grenada used to be on this list too.  Sailing enthusiasts knew that they needed to keep their sailboats at Grenada or below during hurricane season because of insurance purposes.  Of course, everyone was quite surprised when Grenada got hit with Ivan in 2004.  We are not sailing people, but our friends had their boat dry docked in Grenada when Ivan hit.  

Evelyn


----------



## Dave M (Jul 3, 2006)

Grenada doesn't quite make it.

Number of severe (category 3, 4 or 5) hurricanes hitting since 1851:

Bonaire 0
Curacao 0
Trinidad 1
Aruba 1
Tobago 2
St. Vincent 2
St. Lucia 2
Inagua, Bahamas 2

Margarita Island, since it's part of Venezuela, doesn't show up on this list.

Grenada is in the next group with 3 storms, all of which have been since 1944.


----------



## LauraS93 (Jul 8, 2006)

Heck though, even a leve 1 or 2 hurricane is no picnic!


----------



## boyblue (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow we're number 4.  I am still amazed at how/why Nassau became the capital and most populated island in the Bahamas.  The natural protection is amazing.

1.The size - With the island being such a small target those powerfull bands with there gust generally miss us.

2. Shallow waters on the south side makes for weak tidal searges

3. Ridge on the north side runs the lenth of the island in the most populated area so if there ever was a huge serge it would wipe out the down town nassau but there wouldn't be any casualties (no one lives downtown)

I don't know what knowledge those pirates had but seems like they chose right.


----------



## blueparrot (Jul 17, 2006)

Your safest island in hurricane season is likely to be in the Mediterranian!


----------



## rsonc (Jul 21, 2006)

How about Antigua during the summer, do they have problems with hurricanes? My daughter wants to go but we have to go when school is out since it will be her senior year. 

Susan


----------



## Judy (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, Antigua gets hurricanes.


----------



## KevJan (Jul 27, 2006)

What about Barbados?


----------

